# ice fishing around the bismarck area.....???



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

im thinking about getting a new ice house this weekend and try it out. just wondering what would be a good lake to check out. Im not familiar with fishing around this area and would like to maybe get on a few fish. if anyone could give me some direction it would be really appreciated. thanks.

p.s. i heard vanhook was producing lately, anyone had any good experience with this??


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Could try lake audobon avery. Although i heard it has been slow lately.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

try nelson lake by center, they are catching limits of walleyes 16-18", make sure you bring an auger extension, the ice is pretty thick I hear! :lol: :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fishing has been pretty good on Van Hook and around the big lake. I'm going to go on a limb and say you'll probably see the most pressure on the hook though.

Good luck.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

how bout tschida, anyone havin any luck there?


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

i heard the pond at hawktree is nailing the 2 inch perch, just a suggestion


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

hey thanks a lot, ill go check that out!!! :withstupid:


----------

